# Danke sagen



## Shekk (3. Juli 2005)

Genau das wollte ich.
Ich finde diese ganze BLASC Geschichte ziemlich praktisch und gut umgesetzt.
Die Erweiterung mit den Visitenkarten gefällt mir sehr gut! 

Ich wollte mich einfach bei euch bedanken, für dieses nette Projekt, einfach top! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Okay, als Anfänger habe ich noch ein zwei Sachen zu bemängeln, die aber mit meiner nicht vorhandenen Erfahrung hier zusammenhängen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wurde durch die Adresse "www.black-legion.info" in einer Visitenkarte auf diese Seite verwiesen und habe am Anfang gleich ein "*Willkommen Fremder, zur BLACK-LEGION <Nickname-Feld>  <Passwort-Feld>*" zu Gesicht bekommen.
Dachte halt, dass man sich da ganz normal registrieren muss, wie es bei vielen großen Communitys so üblich ist.
Nur ich steig da irgendwie voll nicht durch. Muss man sich auf der Hauptseite von euch überhaupt anmelden und dann einloggen (um vllt mehr nutzen zu können) ?
Oder ist das nur für Team-Member gedacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß, doofe Fragen usw, aber was solls. Bin hier neu und der Newbie überhaupt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Najut, habe mich erstmal hier angemeldet und ein wenig mit dem Blasc-Programm rumgefuchtelt, bis ich dann endlich in der Statistik angezeigt wurde. 



 Sry für den blöden Text und den vllt sogar überflüssigen Thread.. aber nochma danke für das Programm, echt feine Sache!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


/Edit: was für eine Schriftart/was für Schriftarten wurden bei den Visitenkarten verwendet? 

Greetings,
Shekk


----------



## Nyana (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo Shekk,

das ist vielleicht etwas verwirrend gelöst, aber die Anmeldung auf der Page ist nur für Member der BLACK-LEGION, deswegen gibt es da ja auch keinen Button für eine Registrierung.

Besucher können diese Felder einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Shekk (4. Juli 2005)

Ahso, okay.

Dachte auch schon daran, ob die Userdatenbank des Forums mit der Black-Legion Seite gekoppelt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (4. Juli 2005)

ist sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

